

Martin Odersky Announces Scala Solutions - bdb27
http://scalasolutions.com/
"We have founded Scala Solutions to provide the tools and services needed by Scala developers to create mission-critical applications that are reliable, quick to develop and easy to maintain.<p>Scala Solutions also provides commercial organisations with a certified source of stable Scala versions, migration utilities and the consulting services they need to take advantage of all the new Scala features as new versions are released or maintain the stability of deployed applications."
======
cageface
Great news. Working for these guys would be amazing.

------
abraham
I'm not sure about this stock photo...it doesn't really make me think of
developers.

<http://scalasolutions.com/images/consultant.png>

~~~
sgt
Yeah that's more like a secret agent of sorts. "Yes, I confirm Mr Ellison has
left the building, pursuit in progress, I repeat, pursuit in progress"

